# Reel quality question



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Anybody familiar with Piscifun Fly Reels? Thinking about 7-8 wt. for inshore saltwater (i.e. reds and specs). Their ads look good so do the prices compared to others, but--quality? Reliability? Always go back to "You get what you pay for" as a rule.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Iâ€™ve got the Sword, for a 5/6 weight. It has seen a little time in the saltwater. Looks alright, hasnâ€™t corroded or anything, no issues I can see. Is it a wonderful reel, probably not. Is it a good value, Iâ€™d say yes. 

But, fly reels arenâ€™t very exciting to me, not like they are to a lot of other fly fishing folks. I donâ€™t see any of our inshore fish routinely testing a reel. Does anyone really needs 20# of drag or zero start up inertia or a ridiculously large arbor for a redfish or speckled trout? My answer is no. 

9 times out of ten, most gear used for redfish and trout is way, way more than is whatâ€™s needed, conventional or fly. At least with a baitcasting reel, they get in the action every cast. Fly reels basically hang there storing line. Once in a while, a fish gets on the reel.


----------



## Jangler (Aug 19, 2015)

I have a few of the Piscifun Crest reels and really like them. They run a little on the small side so if lots of backing is important keep that in mind. Great reels for the price.


----------



## ran.fisherman (Jul 17, 2020)

jm423 said:


> Anybody familiar with Piscifun Fly Reels? Thinking about 7-8 wt. for inshore saltwater (i.e. reds and specs). Their ads look good so do the prices compared to others, but--quality? Reliability? Always go back to "You get what you pay for" as a rule.


Piscifun Fly Reels are good. It is a lightweight CNC machined reel. You can switch from left to right hand easily. But, It is tricky to clean. You can visit https://flyfisherpro.com/gear/reels/best-saltwater-fly-reels/ if you want more information about it.


----------



## 2thDr (Jan 25, 2014)

*flyreels*

I agree that most of us like our toys to be something to be proud of, hence $800 reels when one 10% of the cost will be enough. That admitted, sealed drags are critical if a salt-water use is planned. Rarely found on the super-cheap Chinese reels. Expect to clean well (disassembled) after every trip unless you enjoy the sound of scraping metal when turning the handle.


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

What would you recommend for a reel? Looking at used Ross on eBay. Need 7 8 9 WT thanks

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

A Ross would be a great reel in the appropriate size, the Cimarron 4 is a great and affordable reel. Donâ€™t worry too much about a sealed drag, itâ€™s a nice feature to have, but many world records are held by Tibor and Abel good old cork drags. Something to be said for a reel that can be completely serviced in the field, especially if youâ€™re a thousand miles from a fly shop.


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

RUFcaptain said:


> A Ross would be a great reel in the appropriate size, the Cimarron 4 is a great and affordable reel. Donâ€™t worry too much about a sealed drag, itâ€™s a nice feature to have, but many world records are held by Tibor and Abel good old cork drags. Something to be said for a reel that can be completely serviced in the field, especially if youâ€™re a thousand miles from a fly shop.


Ok I got the hatch 7p. Stretched it out on trout and smacks. No good reds yet!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------

